# Wallace, Jackson lead Bobcats past Raptors



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Gerald Wallace is finally starting to hit some shots. Stephen Jackson is beginning to figure out his teammates. The combination produced a record-setting win and a confident Charlotte locker room. Wallace broke out of his shooting slump Wednesday night to score 31 points and grab 13 rebounds, Jackson added 23 points and the Bobcats routed the Toronto Raptors 116-81 for the most lopsided victory in franchise history. With their offense suddenly coming together this week, the Bobcats won their second straight game following a seven-game skid in a fashion never seen in the team's six years.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10433004/Wallace,-Jackson-lead-Bobcats-past-Raptors


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We looked great in this game,but Toronto had a lot to do with it.They were making a lot of poor decsions with the basketball and we were just going the other way with all of them.It looked like a dunk contest in the third quarter with Toronto turning the ball over and one of our guys cramming it in after an easy break.Not so sure Toronto gives a great effort getting back on d really,at least that's the impression I got watching this game.


----------

